# Moving to Toronto in February 2018



## Ankit9110 (Dec 17, 2017)

Hi all you lovely people,

I work for a private auditing firm which is opening a new office in Toronto, I am moving to work there for long term after working in the Delhi office for 5 years.

Brief about me: 27 years, male, single, adventure seeker, straight 
Office location in Toronto : Downtown of course
Salary : 70,000 per year
Why information above: So you can help me answer to these questions below? 

1. Should I buy winter ear when I arrive in Toronto or buy before hand?
2. What are the best and economical places/websites/stores to buy winter wear in Toronto
3. Which are the affordable hip places/neighbourhoods for singles in Toronto to live in
3.1 : What is a decent amount for a 4 piece bath, one room apartment in/near downtown
3.2 : How should I go about finding a place, how did you guys do it
4. I have a driving licence in India, will it be valid in Toronto/Canada, I have it since 2008 and driving since then?
5. What are the good ways/sites/activities to meet people in Toronto and make friends, specially girls?
6. Where do Indian live in Toronto?
7. Which cellular service provider should I go for?
8. Can I buy/lease a car just after arriving as I will not have a credit history initially?
9. What are the fun activities people indulge in on weekends/weekdays?


Thanks for your patience while reading above, I have plethora of questions coming to my mind as I am sooo excited to this new journey in life and I hope you would kindly help me out.

eace: and Thanks a lot!
Ankit


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

Enjoy the cold and snow.


----------



## Ankit9110 (Dec 17, 2017)

Thanks for the cold and snow quote, would be helpful if you have some info on my questions and post some replies?


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

Toronto is cold in February and probably doesn't let up until May. So be prepared for the low temperatures and buy winter clothing. 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## hashimaliz (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi Ankit,

Good to hear that you are moving . Im planning to move as well , with Family. im a CA by qualification. Can you please guide me to the right source / information for the immigration. I doint know where to start .

Thanks and all the best,

Hashim


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

thegh0sts said:


> Toronto is cold in February and probably doesn't let up until May. So be prepared for the low temperatures and buy winter clothing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk



The cold lets up in March or April, it does not last into May.


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, there's still snow just lying around LOL


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

thegh0sts said:


> Well, there's still snow just lying around LOL



No, there is not.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

There’s _sometimes_ (emphasis on _sometimes_) wet snow (20-25%snow/75-80% rain) in *early* April but by the end of April the weather is warming up and the ragweed is beginning to come into bloom - if you’ve got hay fever, then watch out!!


----------



## mohansingh11 (Oct 31, 2017)

Hello Ankit,

I am also looking to move canada, as i have also these questions coming in my mind.


----------

